# Your Favorite Character in SSBM



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 10, 2006)

My favorite character is Marth, Link, and Falco.


I usally play with Marth though hes the best.

So who do you play with and
ill comment on that character : D


----------



## Copper (Aug 10, 2006)

I like playing with Pikachu! Because I love the lightning attacks oh and I also like to play as Bowser


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 10, 2006)

I  play as Dr.Mario.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 11, 2006)

Currently, Im the best main Roy in PR <3

Falco is my secondary, and the Link.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 11, 2006)

Captain Falcon because he's the fastest character, he's one of the strongest, aaand I just like him .  I always use him.  I don't really have a secondary character.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 11, 2006)

Fox.    			 Waveshine + Shinespike = 0wnage.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 11, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Captain Falcon because he's the fastest character, he's one of the strongest, aaand I just like him .  I always use him.  I don't really have a secondary character.


 He is not the fastest.. >_>


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 11, 2006)

Having a secondary character is a really good strategy and usually almost all professional players have two or more characters they can rely on.  Personally, my main character is Ganondorf, who is VERY hard to get used to.  It takes lots of time to be a master with him, but it ultimately pays off; he's one of the strongest and best characters in the game if used ala Ken Hoang.  My secondary characters are Marth and Shiek, although sometimes I could choose Marth over Ganondorf...  Both characters possess very high learning curves, but their value tops that two times over.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh, and my second is Samus.


----------



## .Kyle (Aug 11, 2006)

Mine's definitely Marth.  I'm one of the top ten player's in my city.  So are a couple of my friends.  He's the best!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 11, 2006)

I use Falco... I used to use Roy before him, so I'm expereinced with him too.  And Falco is similar to Fox, and Roy is similar to Marth, so that's four characters I could easily use.  :eh:   I usually mix it up every now and then... so I use most of the characters every now and then.  I don't really use Game and Watch, Captian Falcon, Young Link, or Ganondorf much though.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 11, 2006)

Storm, Captain Falcon and Ganondorf are one of the best SSBM characters, so get to know them better before I get a chance to whoop your butt in SSBB.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 11, 2006)

Fox is hard to master, too. >_>


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 11, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> Fox is hard to master, too. >_>


 Well, actually, he's in the top tier, so not so much.  I am pretty awesome with Fox as well, but don't consider him to be as good as Ganondorf...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 11, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Storm, Captain Falcon and Ganondorf are one of the best SSBM characters, so get to know them better before I get a chance to whoop your butt in SSBB.


 They have both similar fighting style, which is why they are both in that list... I just don't like it.  I also think it's somewhat borring... just some punches with orange/purple effects.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, Captain Falcon is super fast and pretty strong, while Ganondorf is really raelly really really slow and strong, but why would it matter how strong you are if you can't even get to the opponent.  IMO Captain is more complete of a SSBM character than Ganondorf.  Yes, Storm, they have the same exact moves but they're styles are different, and their strenghths and weaknesses.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 11, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> POKEFAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction, Fox and Falco are in "God" tier     

If you master them perfectly, theres nothing your oponent can do to win     

Also, Ganondorf can be faster than Cpt. Falcon with wavedash


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 11, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *bolds something really important*

Thanks, Zero, for telling PKMN something he refuses to believe.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 11, 2006)

Just to bring some discussion, here is the SSBM tier list:

Top Tier:
Fox
Falco

High Tier:
Sheik
Marth
Peach

Middle Tier:
Captain Falcon
Ice Climbers
Samus
Doctor Mario
Jigglypuff
Mario
Ganondorf

Low Tier:
Link
Luigi
Donkey Kong
Roy
Young Link
Pikachu

Bottom Tier:
Yoshi
Zelda
Mr. Game and Watch
Ness
Bowser
Kirby
Pichu
Mewtwo

Comments? Discuss.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 11, 2006)

Umm...



> Middle Tier:
> Captain Falcon
> Ice Climbers
> Samus
> ...



How are those other characters in the same tier...IMO Captain Falcon is the best...also, how can Peach be in the second Tier...Peach is one of the worst characters.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 11, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Umm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to say this, but, obviously, you know nothing about Smash Bros. Melee.

Peach>Cpt. Falcon a million times.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 11, 2006)

If you can control the speed of Bowser right, it takes a damn good guy to stand a chance.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 11, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> If you can control the speed of Bowser right, it takes a damn good guy to stand a chance.


 A well used Bowser is pretty tough to beat, but, his only problem is, you can shine him pretty easily with Falco/Fox. Since he has a big body, its pretty easy to combo him.

His still tough nonetheless.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 11, 2006)

Nah, Fox is the fastest, no matter what. His attacks have blinding speed, mix that with constant WD'ing, L-Cancelling, Shinespiking, Waveshining, and mind games? Unbeatable.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 11, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> Nah, Fox is the fastest, no matter what. His attacks have blinding speed, mix that with constant WD'ing, L-Cancelling, Shinespiking, Waveshining, and mind games? Unbeatable.


 Maybe thats why he's in "God Tier" along with Falco..


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 11, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> POKEFAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep.


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 11, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> Nah, Fox is the fastest, no matter what. His attacks have blinding speed, mix that with constant WD'ing, L-Cancelling, Shinespiking, Waveshining, and mind games? Unbeatable.


Shieks moves are faster...

Yay! High tier! That's your personaly list, right? (Not directed at Pokefab)


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 11, 2006)

MasterDS lite said:
			
		

> POKEFAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope, thats the official tier list from www.smashboards.com

Biggest Smash Community in the net


----------



## ZachsterPoke (Aug 11, 2006)

Now, some of you might not believe this, but my favorite character is actually Mewtwo, not Yoshi.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 11, 2006)

Mewtwo? Woah, I don't see many Mewtwo players out there.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 11, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, PKMN, where the crap did you get that assumption? I guess he's basing it off of the casual player's eyes.


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 11, 2006)

Now with my commentary.



> Top Tier:
> Fox (Partialy agree)
> Falco (Agree)
> 
> ...



I don't know, many people would place OoT in the highest tier of Video Games, and MM a few ranks down. That doesn't mean I can't like MM more than OoT (Like I do).

It's all about taste.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 11, 2006)

MasterDS lite said:
			
		

> Now with my commentary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, Jigs can be deadly if used well; one of the pro smashers (Something with a $ symbol. ) uses Jigs.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 12, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> Yeah, Jigs can be deadly if used well; one of the pro smashers (Something with a $ symbol. ) uses Jigs.


 I lost against one in the tournament I went to in May..     
:'(				 

I was so embarased, but everyone else who lost against him were like nothing had happened..  Jigglypuff is ussually overestimated.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 12, 2006)

I cant believe people like, study this game... 

"what do you do for your job?"

"i play super smash brothers professionally"

how much less of a life can you have... its a game, its not that awesome of a game... people actually _study_ new ways to fight on it... thats like, ********...


I got this game christmas 01', played til about february 01', then put it down and stopped caring, sure it came out again once in awhile at parties and such, but its not like this game means anything more than any other game... i dont see why you guys are arguing over who is better... throwing "IMO" in there as much as possible... yall sound like a bunch of nerds arguing over something that doesn't matter. : (

"MEWTWO IS THE MOST POWERFUL!!!1!!"

"NO HE ISNT U NOOB, ITS DR. MARIO!1!!!"

"OH YA WELL BOWSER IS FASTER K?"

"NO WAY MAN ITS TOTALLY GAME AND WATCH"

ok, maybe that was overexaggerated... alot.  but it still gets the point across that from my view you all sound like a bunch of idiots, and either way, as far as it goes:

stop it. :' (




anyway, i played as yoshi... i dont know/care what "tier" he's in, i just used him because he was cool... him and Peach... Peach mainly because she had that wicked cool turnip attack.

but other than that i never really cared about this game... i'm honestly shocked and a little frightened that people are still playing it, and playing it "Professionally" for that manner.


----------



## Micah (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm unbeatable as Kirby. Yoshi and Pikachu are good for me, too.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Aug 12, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 12, 2006)

BUT BOWSER IS TEH FASTEST

I don't even own the game


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 12, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 12, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 12, 2006)

It's not a Mario game, it's a Nintendo game.

And while the abilitys of the charecters is something that should stay true to the source material (Even if DKs never done an upwards spin in a game other than SSB or SSBM), they have an obligation to keep charecters balanced (Stat wise).


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 12, 2006)

Playing "Advanced" in SSBM is like Snaking in MKDS and doing glitches in MPH, so I really don't see why you guys get like that :\

Its just, another way of playing.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 12, 2006)

Really, you guys act like we're nerds because we see strengths in every character.

And PKMN, they are balanced.. >_>


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 12, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Playing "Advanced" in SSBM is like Snaking in MKDS and doing glitches in MPH, so I really don't see why you guys get like that :\


 No it isn't. Well, glitches atleast.

Playing advanced is fair because you need skill to do it.

Snaking is fair, because otherwise your win would be based of the random item system that favors losers.

And glitches... I think it's more about the Sniping gun. It helps the skilled slaughter Noobs more easly.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 12, 2006)

MasterDS lite said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But the thing is, you gotta have skill to do them all


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 12, 2006)

So the most skilled shouldn't win?


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 12, 2006)

MasterDS lite said:
			
		

> So the most skilled shouldn't win?


 Uh.. I never said that, I ment, that you need skill to do advanced stuff in games, duh >_>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 12, 2006)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Playing "Advanced" in SSBM is like Snaking in MKDS and doing glitches in MPH, so I really don't see why you guys get like that :\
> 
> Its just, another way of playing.


I snake in MKDS and I don't consider myself more elite than people who don't snake.  The term "advanced" shows that you're better.  The term "snaking" is the name of a skill.


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 12, 2006)

I see alot of pepole playing with Falco or Fox? They are
not that strong, but they are very quickly.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 12, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In most cases, yes, but not always. 

Also, noobs are ussually scared of snakers >_>

@Phantom Guardian Ash: They're prolly not advanced users..


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 12, 2006)

hm True Zero_13


----------



## Tehthing (Aug 12, 2006)

Link/young Link1  I love how his down, B atta sends them flying, and almost always makes them a twinkle in the  sky. lol.  :lol:


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 13, 2006)

Thats nothing compared to Marths >A


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 13, 2006)

Do you mean Marths smash attack? Everyones smash attack is good...


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 13, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> Really, you guys act like we're nerds because we see strengths in every character.
> 
> And PKMN, they are balanced.. >_>


 Right... All the characters are balanced, and if everyone used advanced techniques, then they'd still be balanced.  It doesn't matter what was "meant" to be, what matters is that which character is harder to master or easier to master.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 13, 2006)

No, it just depends on how bad you get owned by my Kirby.

No, it just depends on the player.

Or does it?

You know what I say?

I can't say anything.

Kirby owned me and you and every other opponent.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 13, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> POKEFAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think that the characters are balanced but once a human plays they become unbalanced. 

It all depends on how that person thinks and reacts to what the character does. If you are slow at reaction but good at aim use fox. If it is the oppisite use Bowser.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 13, 2006)

Yah... each character has it's own strength and weakness... putting them in these ranks is just pointless.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 13, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Yah... each character has it's own strength and weakness... putting them in these ranks is just pointless.


 Yes, and it is the player that ranks them by is ability to use them.


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes true


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 13, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> POKEFAB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What are you talking about?  So now this is bragging what character you use?  It's how you use your character not who you master.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 13, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am not bragging, I am saying that usually, characters that are harder to master pay off more in the end.  Here are some examples...

Link - Easy to master, and usually the effort does not pay off.
Peach - Hard to master, and usually the effort DOES pay off.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 13, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Yah... each character has it's own strength and weakness... putting them in these ranks is just pointless.


 Its not pointless :|

There's a reason to it, I just don't know it, but If I find it, I'll post it.

@Bulerias: Actually, Link is a pretty tough to beat, if well used.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 13, 2006)

Everyone shut up before I kill you.


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## Quetzal (Aug 24, 2006)

Link and young link.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Aug 29, 2006)

im good with roy, pikachew, kirby, falco, jigglypuf (dont ask), and the marios. i am proficient at everyone else but yoshi, gannondorf, and cap. falc.


----------



## Kogori (Sep 9, 2006)

Mario! He is 1337!


----------



## Knightshot (Oct 23, 2006)

my new ones are mario, captain falcon, and roy


----------



## AndyB (Oct 27, 2006)

my fav is...
Samus!!


----------



## dogs rule (Oct 2, 2007)

pichu my favorite :gyroidgrin:


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Oct 2, 2007)

I always play as Kirby, though I've never met another Kirby player.  :r


----------



## Micah (Oct 2, 2007)

Kirby and Pikachu. I am unstoppable as them.


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2007)

Main- Link

Second- Samus, Kirby, and Yoshi

I just like those characters. But I'm also good as Link, so he's my main.


----------



## dogs rule (Oct 3, 2007)

DSCUBER9000 said:
			
		

> I always play as Kirby, though I've never met another Kirby player.  :r


 my brother plays as Kirby all the time, but i haven't met anyone who plays as shiek 

i might of spelt the name wrong


----------



## Melee201 (Oct 4, 2007)

My favorite character is Luigi.


----------



## Zelda28 (Nov 13, 2007)

I like playing as Link. He has a lot of great skills in the game.


----------



## NINTENDO_ZEALOT (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Dr. Mario.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Ganondorf the most.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 2, 2008)

Falco. Falco pwns all.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 2, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Falco. Falco pwns all.


 The only thing that it doesn't pwn is Marth. And Pikachu.


----------



## Jarv156 (Feb 19, 2009)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Just to bring some discussion, here is the SSBM tier list:
> 
> Top Tier:
> Fox
> ...


It's funny because I mained kirby and owned everyone. Take that tier list  ^_^


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 19, 2009)

*censored.2.6* THAT LIST I PWNED AS LINK


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 19, 2009)

Zelda, Lucas, PT.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 19, 2009)

PT and Pit.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 19, 2009)

As Mario said, Tiers are 4 Queers (No offense).
Captain Falcon and Mewtwo.


----------



## Horus (Feb 19, 2009)

falco/marth


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 19, 2009)

WARIO!!!!


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 19, 2009)

Fox


----------



## ManicBeast95 (Feb 19, 2009)

KIRBY FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 19, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> WARIO!!!!


He's talking about Melee not Brawl.
Mine is Mario and Samus.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd have to say mine is Peach and Kirby. Their game play is better than that in Brawl. 

HAA-CHAAA! XD


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 19, 2009)

umm mine is Ness.


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Mar 2, 2009)

Andrew said:
			
		

> PT and Pit.


Melee, not Brawl.

Anyway, I always played as Mario.


----------



## youkieran (Mar 2, 2009)

ike sonic toon link, link


----------



## youkieran (Mar 2, 2009)

ike sonic toon link, link


----------



## killerpanda45 (Mar 9, 2009)

Captain Falcon FTFW!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 9, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh...then samus too


----------



## Yetiman15 (Mar 9, 2009)

I was best with Young Link but I don't think I'm ever gonna pick up Melee again.


----------



## goodroy55 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mario or Roy either are good


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Mar 9, 2009)

roy, all the way!


----------



## +Justice+ (Mar 9, 2009)

Princess Zelda,Princess Peach,and Kirby....I  LOVE Kirby the most


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if I already posted in here but,

Zelda and Lucas. (=


----------



## tj7777777 (Mar 10, 2009)

samus all the way


----------

